# Anti-backlash nuts for Bridgeport?



## expressline99 (Feb 24, 2017)

Do they make anti-backlash nuts for Bridgeports? The spring loaded type...? If not why? 
I'm familiar with the splitting the nuts and using felt for more adjustment.  
Could be a simple answer but I gotta know. 

On my machine there was 70 thou lash on the x axis and adjusting it only got it down to 30. (non-split nuts) I'm guessing by splitting them I might get it down more but then the outer  edges of travel will be unusable. Probably end up replacing the screws and nuts on this. But does an anti-backlash nut exist for it? 

Paul


----------



## Sendit (Mar 6, 2017)

Felt is not used for adjustment and is actually a bad idea to put in between the nuts.

I haven't seen any spring type.  It's not hard to or takes alot of time to adjust the backlash.  Get a DRO and forget about backlash.


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sendit said:


> Felt is not used for adjustment and is actually a bad idea to put in between the nuts.
> 
> I haven't seen any spring type.  It's not hard to or takes alot of time to adjust the backlash.  Get a DRO and forget about backlash.



DRO might be the only way to go. Bummer is I still have to take the table off and all to do a complete cleaning. 

I'm rebuilding the head from bottom up now. Just started putting that all back together.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 8, 2017)

Express, does your lead screw nut come in two pieces with a set screw in between?  Mine has this and it is to adjust the backlash to between 10 and 15 thou...  A DRO is still the way to go, and they are soooo cheap nowadays.


----------



## expressline99 (Mar 8, 2017)

Dabbler said:


> Express, does your lead screw nut come in two pieces with a set screw in between?  Mine has this and it is to adjust the backlash to between 10 and 15 thou...  A DRO is still the way to go, and they are soooo cheap nowadays.



Mine are single piece setups. I am going to do the DRO. Now the question will be 2 or 3 axis. But the price goes up a lot with the 3rd.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 8, 2017)

there was a link for a Chinese one that was a great price. (in another discussion)  here it is:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182295304583?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Rick_B (Mar 8, 2017)

Paul - DRO is the way I'm going to go - likely on of the chinese offerings.  I, too, am debating 2 or 3 axis

Rick


----------



## ewkearns (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't think they exist, but they should. DRO aside..... uncontrolled backlash prevents using the benefits of climb milling on any work hardening materials.


----------

